
Livestream: Æternity Starfleet Demo Day – Blockchain Project Pitches - aeternal
Starfleet 2 Demo Day will be streamed LIVE on April 11th (today) at 15:00h CEST!<p>By tuning in, you will be able to watch 8 of the most promising Blockchain startups for 2019 pitching their innovative ideas. Some of those will get an offer for an investment of up to $100k.<p>Watch the livestream here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=ZqgGkNKd4Xg<p>You can also vote for any of the projects here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;aeternity.typeform.com&#x2F;to&#x2F;wuHQd6<p>The Agenda (CEST time):<p>15:00 - Welcome speech
15:30 - Startups pitches session 1 (4 startups)
16:10 - æternity Blockchain news and update 
17:00 - Startups pitches session 2 (4 startups)
19:00 - Announcing the winners
19:30 - Networking<p>Enjoy!
======
aeternal
The live stream had to be changed due to some technical complications. Here is
the new one: [https://youtu.be/X-IXkSGdoyo](https://youtu.be/X-IXkSGdoyo)

